

Reddit Changes Content Rules as Steve Huffman Takes Charge - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/17/technology/reddit-steve-huffman.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

======
brudgers
One thing missing in mainstream reporting on the events at Reddit is the
Southern Poverty Law Center's recent report [1] criticizing Reddit as a prime
online source for white supremacist recruits, in part because it presents
racism as normal and banal.

[1] [http://www.splcenter.org/Black-Hole](http://www.splcenter.org/Black-Hole)

------
paulhauggis
Will /politics be removed completely?

I only ask because most comments in these articles are clearly bigoted toward:
reoublicans, christians, anyone successful.

Just knowing the history of reddit, those will stay becaus3 the community
likes hatw toward specifix groups of people.

